# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Uczucie gorąca na twarzy

## diana11

Od pewnego czasu mam problem z twarzą. Otóż bardzo często, zwykle jak jem ciepły posiłek, przy wysiłku fizycznym i jak się denerwuje, mam uczucie gorąca i robią mi się czerwone plamy. Jest to dość kłopotliwe, ponieważ głupio kiedy robię się cała czerwona, w dodatku przy innych osobach. Koleżanka poleciła mi krem z Ziaji - opuncja figowa, jest nawilżający i trochę się poprawiło. Nie wiem co mam robić, może ktoś z Was zna skuteczne sposoby rozwiązania mojego problemu? Czy znacie jakieś skuteczne maści, które zapobiegną takiemu uczuciu gorąca na twarzy?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Hanna

Jest to na tle emocjonalnym ale dodatkowo jest też związane z nadmierna reakcja naczyniowa. Warto dlatego skonsultować to z lekarzem, który doradzi odpowiednią kurację.

----------

